# VZ GNex 4.2 sd card issues



## labratss (Jul 18, 2011)

I have searched and searched and tons of " possible" solutions. All my data is moved to the SD 0 folder. How do i gt it back and go back to 4.1? Is there a best way to do this? Help please


----------



## Snepscheut (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm having this problem to, but after every (try) to install, with everything cleaned exept sd-card I get an extra 0 folder!

So can anyone help us/me to solve this?

Thanks

Jos.


----------



## thepwneddroid (Dec 17, 2011)

Have you installed the latest version of TWRP? That version of the recovery should have alleviated those issues.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to gnex section. plenty of topics on this there.


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

razorloves said:


> moved to gnex section. plenty of topics on this there.


Where? I can't seem to find anything on this issue.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Jeebus, take me now.

Use the search feature or restore to stock via adb/fastboot or Odin.

Search "4.2 sdcard"


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

This has been discussed many times.

For ease of this thread here is what you need to do.

1. Open root explorer.
2. Go to the folder data/media/0
3. press menu, and select all
4. select move
5. go up a directory to the data/media folder
6. move here
7 delete 0 folder
8. reboot into recover and flash your 4.1 rom or backup.


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> Jeebus, take me now.
> 
> Use the search feature or restore to stock via adb/fastboot or Odin.
> 
> Search "4.2 sdcard"


I searched for "sdcard" and "sdcard 0", with this thread being the only one on the issue being found. Guess I need divine intervention now when I don't get any search results. My apologies.

Schoat333 - Thanks for not being a jerk.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Lunarpancake said:


> I searched for "sdcard" and "sdcard 0", with this thread being the only one on the issue being found. Guess I need divine intervention now when I don't get any search results. My apologies.
> 
> Schoat333 - Thanks for not being a jerk.


Knowing how to search for more than one word when using a search engine entails divine intervention? You arent even the OP, and my comment was not directed towards you, so what in the world makes you think my comment had anything to do with you? How did I know what YOU searched for?


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

For the life of me I can't keep 4.2 ROMs from creating emulated storage space and it won't let me install some apps because it is out of space... It's driving me crazy I don't want to go back to ICS any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Right now I am running Paranoid Android.

Thank you

Karnaj 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I have a Verizon Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

22stars said:


>


Good grief this just made my day. I have no idea why but this pic literally just made me lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone make a sticky already. My excuse is finals week


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

UPDATE YOUR RECOVERY


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Karnaj said:


> For the life of me I can't keep 4.2 ROMs from creating emulated storage space and it won't let me install some apps because it is out of space... It's driving me crazy I don't want to go back to ICS any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Right now I am running Paranoid Android.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


 No need to go back to ICS... Me I'm staying on Jellybean 4.1.2. This whole different profiles thing (The reason behind the 0 folder I believe) is stupid for a phone. For tablet I could understand but who honestly has multiple people using their phone?


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> No need to go back to ICS... Me I'm staying on Jellybean 4.1.2. This whole different profiles thing (The reason behind the 0 folder I believe) is stupid for a phone. For tablet I could understand but who honestly has multiple people using their phone?


Unified operating system...


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Unified operating system...


 Yea I know. Even on tablets it isn't a great idea I'd say. I really don't see much of a point. This is honestly one of the first changes I haven't been a fan of. Then again in the end it is just a little thing to most.


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> This has been discussed many times.
> 
> For ease of this thread here is what you need to do.
> 
> ...


thank you for this info, i have the same problem


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> This has been discussed many times.
> 
> For ease of this thread here is what you need to do.
> 
> ...


I have tried that once and it still happened only with a folder called legacy. I was in the middle of working when I posted. If I made a back up and delete the legacy folder would I get the desired results?

Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I moved things and I think I fubard it lol can't find my files :-\ heh. Apparently you can't move from the legacy folder

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweenish (Apr 21, 2012)

how are we still having issues with this? it's pathetic.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Karnaj said:


> I moved things and I think I fubard it lol can't find my files :-\ heh. Apparently you can't move from the legacy folder
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Let me explain this in layman's terms. Any other folder except /data/media/0 is only a SHORTCUT to your files. Your actual files are stored in /data/media/0. Anything else is either a mount point or a symlink (SHORTCUT). Don't try to move files out of legacy or emulated or any other folder. Move your files from /data/media/0 to /data/media and flash back to 4.1 if that's what you're trying to do


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

@fused2explode Ok I knew it was a link I just didn't know if I could get rid of it is all... Because it was causing my files to be read more than once is all... now I just got too figure out if I really messed it up lol.

Karnaj


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...p/#entry1039017 exact adb instructions on how to transfer all files from 0 folder back to data/media/ when switching from 4.2 back to 4.1.2


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

iphone_quiter said:


> thank you for this info, i have the same problem


OK( Brain not working, followed steps. Flashed 4.1...then 4.2.1 still have emulated and legacy... Going crazy with this

Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Mike Thomason said:


> OK( Brain not working, followed steps. Flashed 4.1...then 4.2.1 still have emulated and legacy... Going crazy with this
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


I've given up mike mine does the same thing lol moving files and folders between linked folders makes the files disappear, just too let you know... lmao...

Oh well

Karnaj


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

Karnaj said:


> I've given up mike mine does the same thing lol moving files and folders between linked folders makes the files disappear, just too let you know... lmao...
> 
> Oh well
> 
> Karnaj


Thanks, I am going to try the files thing again and then say to h**l with it. I am done.....lol


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Let me explain this in layman's terms. Any other folder except /data/media/0 is only a SHORTCUT to your files. Your actual files are stored in /data/media/0. Anything else is either a mount point or a symlink (SHORTCUT). Don't try to move files out of legacy or emulated or any other folder. Move your files from /data/media/0 to /data/media and flash back to 4.1 if that's what you're trying to do


will this work and if flash back to 4.2.1 will the legacy and emulated be there again. I am using the latest TWRP and am at a loss for correcting this


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Mike Thomason said:


> will this work and if flash back to 4.2.1 will the legacy and emulated be there again. I am using the latest TWRP and am at a loss for correcting this


You can't get rid of the emulated / legacy folders... They are needed to run 4.2 correctly... My instructions above were only to return to a 4.1 ROM and moving your files from the /data/media/0 folder... If you're staying on 4.2 and have updated your recovery DON'T DO ANYTHING TO THE FILESYSTEM. Lol you will end up breaking something. I repeat legacy and emulated are supposed to be there. If you're on 4.2 reflash your current ROM to get the proper symlinks back


----------



## LTek1 (Oct 11, 2012)

To re-iterate:

Your data must be in the /0 folder for 4.2 to function correctly. It's not a problem, it's how it's supposed to be.

If your apps are not able to see your data, it's because you flashed using an out-of-date recovery that did not create the proper shortcuts. You need to update your recovery and re-flash your 4.2 rom. Worst case, just wipe it all and restore. Surely you've got good backups of your media files if you're customizing your phone.

If you want to go back to 4.1 (why?) THEN and ONLY THEN do you need to move your files back to the /media directory.


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

No, i got it wrong. On what you said. I never want to go back to 4.1.do what to live with the extra files. Sucks

Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Karnaj said:


> No, i got it wrong. On what you said. I never want to go back to 4.1.do what to live with the extra files. Sucks
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I updated my recovery before I flashed 4.2.1,guess what? No issues for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

masully84 said:


> I updated my recovery before I flashed 4.2.1,guess what? No issues for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You mean no legacy, emulated or o files?

Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Mike Thomason said:


> You mean no legacy, emulated or o files?
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh lord...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mike Thomason said:


> You mean no legacy, emulated or o files?
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


 No he's saying they are needed for 4.2 to run properly.


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

22stars said:


>


What is your problem? Wasn't posting to you.

Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Mike Thomason said:


> What is your problem? Wasn't posting to you.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


My problem is that this thread is continuing with questions from you that show you haven't even taken a moment to either look through the multitude of threads on the subject, or even bothered to read every response to you in this thread so far that let you know that you need to stop trying to move or delete anything from the symlink folders that were created by 4.2 for it to run properly and access all your data.

This isn't an error or something that needs to be fixed, its the file system set in place by Google to run android properly and if you're having a problem it has to do with your setup or something you did. I have no idea why this become so hard to understand by so many people, at first I was scared to try it since all I saw were threads from people having problems...after flashing I realized that most problems were due to people creating them themselves.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

22stars said:


> My problem is that this thread is continuing with questions from you that show you haven't even taken a moment to either look through the multitude of threads on the subject, or even bothered to read every response to you in this thread so far that let you know that you need to stop trying to move or delete anything from the symlink folders that were created by 4.2 for it to run properly and access all your data.
> 
> This isn't an error or something that needs to be fixed, its the file system set in place by Google to run android properly and if you're having a problem it has to do with your setup or something you did. I have no idea why this become so hard to understand by so many people, at first I was scared to try it since all I saw were threads from people having problems...after flashing I realized that most problems were due to people creating them themselves.


Well, just because we have a harder time understanding, don't give you the right to be little us. So don't read if you don't need to be here. I looked and your not a mod, so leave me the hell alone. Or better, i will just report this myself.

Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Using The few Brain Cells Not Fried


----------



## ebsk8er (Sep 24, 2012)

The whole post is telling you that you need legacy and emulated folders on 4.2 they are put in place by the system and needed to run properly you can't run 4.2 right without them, the problem is crazy people not updating there recovery and they keep getting a nest of 0 folders... So if you updated your recovery everything is fine and is as it should be......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ebsk8er (Sep 24, 2012)

And search b4 you post there are 2 many of these post and the topic already.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

ebsk8er said:


> And search b4 you post there are 2 many of these post and the topic already.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


And yes, I have searched, The only thing I am quilty of is I got into convo with another and used the thread instead of private convo. I still dont need him acting like XDA and posting all the crap. I will learn from this and take it to private next time. I don't need him posting pictures and crap. That is wrong. XDA style


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Mike Thomason said:


> And yes, I have searched, The only thing I am quilty of is I got into convo with another and used the thread instead of private convo. I still dont need him acting like XDA and posting all the crap. I will learn from this and take it to private next time. I don't need him posting pictures and crap. That is wrong. XDA style


"XDA style"? WTF? stop it with the high school drama nonsense, there's no rivalry going on, we aren't going to have a dance off with the other school and yell about how someone got served, i posted pictures in a forum - LIKE PEOPLE DO IN EVERY INTERNET COMMUNITY THERE IS.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread closed.


----------

